# Work to Residence OR SMC ? Which one is Quicker ?



## fanziii

Hi All,

I am very confused nowadays, i have an offer of employement from Auckland, but like every other employer, That employer is more concerned with how much quickly i would be able to join them. And it would effect the offer aswell.

Can someone tell me, which process takes lesser processing time ? Work To Residence Visa ? .. Or The SMC Residenceship ?

I have completed all of the pre-requisites like NZQA assessments, Medical, Police Certificates etc. I am not sure, if i should start with Submitting my EOI to initiate my immigration process or i should ask the Employer in NZ to provide me with an Employement Supplimentary Form so i may start with the "Work To Residence - LTSSL" Visa.

Thanks.


----------



## topcat83

What's SMC? (TLA's - my pet hate  )


----------



## fanziii

Skilled Migrant Category - Residence Visa.

Sorry for the confusion, as i am confused myself 
I am talking about the one for which we submit EOI and then we get ITA for the Residence.


----------



## mwhitea

Well, if you have a job offer, you will need a Work Visa first.

The Residence application, from EOI submission, took us 2.5 years, with no job offer, and all we have ended up with are Work Visas valid for 9 months because the Beijing Office screwed us over.

Just go straight for a Work Visa, get there, start the job, and take it from then. 

Of course, depends what conditions your employer is asking for.

Martin


----------



## fanziii

THanks mwhiteA,

I was guessing a similar outcome for EOI and stuff. NOw that i have an example of your experience aswell, i am going to tell the employer to initiate the Work to Residence Visa process.

One Last check : Does the work visa require my academic and professional ORIGINAL documents to be sent to NZQA for IQA Assessment ? I am unable to find information regarding this.

Thank you so much for the help !


----------



## topcat83

fanziii said:


> THanks mwhiteA,
> 
> I was guessing a similar outcome for EOI and stuff. NOw that i have an example of your experience aswell, i am going to tell the employer to initiate the Work to Residence Visa process.
> 
> One Last check : Does the work visa require my academic and professional ORIGINAL documents to be sent to NZQA for IQA Assessment ? I am unable to find information regarding this.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help !


If you can, get authenticated copies. Take the originals to a solicitor - they'll stamp them, and sign them.


----------



## fanziii

topcat83 said:


> If you can, get authenticated copies. Take the originals to a solicitor - they'll stamp them, and sign them.


Hi TopCat !

Good to see ya !
Yeah, i have Certifified Copies of all of my documents (By a Solicitor).

But are those enough for the Work Visa Process ?
As for the EOI, we have to get an online Pre-Assessment Result (PAR) from NZQA (If your qualifications are not in Exemption list) And then it is required to send all of the original documents to NZQA for International Qualification Assessment (IQA) when filling out the Resident Visa Form.

Is IQA required for Work Visa Aswell ?


----------



## mwhitea

fanziii said:


> THanks mwhiteA,
> 
> I was guessing a similar outcome for EOI and stuff. NOw that i have an example of your experience aswell, i am going to tell the employer to initiate the Work to Residence Visa process.
> 
> One Last check : Does the work visa require my academic and professional ORIGINAL documents to be sent to NZQA for IQA Assessment ? I am unable to find information regarding this.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help !


If you haven't already applied for any other visa, then yes, I'm afraid all the documents you list must be submitted with you INZ1015 Work Visa form. Download the PDF from the NZ Immigration site and all the info regarding what you need to submit is on the form.


----------



## fanziii

mwhitea said:


> If you haven't already applied for any other visa, then yes, I'm afraid all the documents you list must be submitted with you INZ1015 Work Visa form. Download the PDF from the NZ Immigration site and all the info regarding what you need to submit is on the form.


Yes, thats the Form INZ1015, Though, it states that i can submit certified copies along with the form, inplace of the original documents. It doesnt state anything about IQA for NZQA.

I was asking about the NZQA Assessment - Do i need to send the documents to Newzealand NZQA for the "International Qualification's Assessment (IQA)" where i would have to send all of my original documents Qualifications+Experience to be assessed. And after getting there response (in 6 weeks according to them), submit my INZ1015 to INZ-Dubai Office.

Do i need IQA ? or i can apply for the work visa without IQA ?
P.S : In my Case (Probably in most cases) - PAR is necessary for EOI. And IQA is necessary for Applying for Residency after you get ITA.


----------



## Donna9159

*Your offer of employment*



fanziii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very confused nowadays, i have an offer of employement from Auckland, but like every other employer, That employer is more concerned with how much quickly i would be able to join them. And it would effect the offer aswell.
> 
> Can someone tell me, which process takes lesser processing time ? Work To Residence Visa ? .. Or The SMC Residenceship ?
> 
> I have completed all of the pre-requisites like NZQA assessments, Medical, Police Certificates etc. I am not sure, if i should start with Submitting my EOI to initiate my immigration process or i should ask the Employer in NZ to provide me with an Employement Supplimentary Form so i may start with the "Work To Residence - LTSSL" Visa.
> 
> Thanks.


We had a similar thing. If you have a job offer is I would think you want to get everything through as quickly as possible. I am a great believer in immigration advisors. I can give you ours as a contact as she will know your quickest pathway. Her name is Marion and her email is _[deleted - no personal email addresses allowed]_

She is great, very reasonable and will get the job done quickly. Good luck, you are lucky to be starting life her with a job offer


----------



## fanziii

Change in Plans. Just submitted my EOI with 205 Points.
THanks to "DRop" for his great suggestion.
It helped me rethink it all over again.


----------



## topcat83

fanziii said:


> Change in Plans. Just submitted my EOI with 205 Points.
> THanks to "DRop" for his great suggestion.
> It helped me rethink it all over again.


Wow! That's a lot of points. Lots of luck! :clap2:


----------



## fanziii

Lolz, i dont know, they were just stacking up while i was filling the online form. 
Fingers crossed ! :ranger:
Next draw is on the 21st. Most Probably.


----------



## fanziii

Apparantly. If you have a job Offer, you get a quick Residence Permit to Join the Office.
Well thats what it states on the website of a leading NZ Immigration Consultant.



> applicants who have offers of skilled employment will *once their points claim has been tested against actual immigration policy *be granted residence permits pursuant to the Immigration Act 2009 once any further verification on the hard evidence presented with the actual residence application is carried out. This basically means that a resident visa will be issued and the applicant will need to present evidence that they have worked in a skilled job for three months following the granting of their resident visa. If they do not present such evidence within seven months their resident visa may be revoked.


----------

